# why do people hate diamond racing wheels



## ((a.v.))mk-1 (Dec 10, 2010)

?? just wondering if we could clear up some of the hate, some people seem to love them and others would fight to the death that they suck... 

opinions? ... or better yet... facts?


----------



## VW'n24/7 (May 22, 2010)

im trying to find out the same thing. I want to put a set on my mk2 gli and it seems like everyone hates them yet i see tons of people that rep them. dont know what the deal is but id sure like to know as well..


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

its because theyre cheap, heavy, and give the look of widened steelies....without having to widen a set of steelies. Plus...when one person on here says they hate something....everyone starts "hating" them. If you like the look buy them, its nice they can custom make any fitment you want


----------



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)

A lot of people "hate" them because I heard they bend very easily. Thus not making them great for dailying.

Again this is not a first hand experience just a lot of whining on that side.


----------



## VW'n24/7 (May 22, 2010)

themagellan said:


> A lot of people "hate" them because I heard they bend very easily. Thus not making them great for dailying.
> 
> Again this is not a first hand experience just a lot of whining on that side.


I hear that too but it seems like a lot of people still run them. Ive heard from other people they actually hold up quite well but if your stretching tires of course your gonna bend them. I need to figure out backspacing for an mk2 with vr 5 lug..


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

because there impossible to balance out and there "made to order" but they make hardly any sizes that work that will clear your brakes etc


----------



## ((a.v.))mk-1 (Dec 10, 2010)

ahhh, all the reasons ive read lol.. meh, ill still probably give them a go when it comes time to rim up... or maybe just widen a pair of corrado steelies i have? idk... well see. anyways. good convo, id like to hear some first hand expierence if anybody has some...:wave::beer:


----------



## VW'n24/7 (May 22, 2010)

((a.v.))mk-1 said:


> ahhh, all the reasons ive read lol.. meh, ill still probably give them a go when it comes time to rim up... or maybe just widen a pair of corrado steelies i have? idk... well see. anyways. good convo, id like to hear some first hand expierence if anybody has some...:wave::beer:


Yeah like I said one guy says he hates them and theyre junk and the next guy says theyre great and he loves them. Ive heard numerous people say if you dont stretch too far and try to avoid major potholes for the most part you should be good. That was all I needed to hear..ill be ordering some in the near future. Just need to figure out my backspace for an MK2 with 5 lug..good luck to ya! :thumbup:


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

their own website says not to use them on the street. I only have second hand experience, but that experience is that they bend. diamond racing steelies on my daily driver? no thanks.


----------



## gooseybabby (Jun 8, 2009)

syntax said:


> their own website says not to use them on the street. I only have second hand experience, but that experience is that they bend. diamond racing steelies on my daily driver? no thanks.


thats barely an excuse.:screwy: most aftermarket suppliers market their products as track only products but that doesnt stop everyone with an mk 1,2,3,4,5,6 from dropping theyre car a quarter inch from oblivion.


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

gooseybabby said:


> thats barely an excuse.:screwy: most aftermarket suppliers market their products as track only products but that doesnt stop everyone with an mk 1,2,3,4,5,6 from dropping theyre car a quarter inch from oblivion.


its enough of an excuse for me.


----------

